# New forum....



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks good, Rex. Love the user name. :hihi:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I like your announcements and "general" questions. I'm sure that there will be plenty of chuckles at your site. :thumbsup:


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice, rex but will you still be around here?


----------



## yellowshrimp (Jul 6, 2007)

I loved where it links to a barney site if you get offended easily.


----------

